# Kit bash U-28 C ?



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some photes of my U-28 C made from two U25Bs.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Good, i can watch your mistakes and know what to do when i make or ( try again) to build a U-33-C. I have all the parts this time.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

How do you plan to build the trucks?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If I get this posting pic figured out you will see the rest of the story







Later RJD


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

Southern Pathern Pacific, that's my favorite railroad!


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

If you intend to rivet count, make sure to raise the height of the Aristo U25 nose. The 25's nose sits a tad lower then the subsequent GE models, including the 28C. 

-Kurt


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Lotsa pics here 

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/locoList.aspx?mid=282


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rod Hayward on 10/20/2008 1:31 AM
Lotsa pics here 

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/locoList.aspx?mid=282



actually we would want this link:

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/locoList.aspx?mid=263 

because he is building a U28C, not a U25C!









Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Am I the only one who saw the comic possibility of just how close his sliced parts almost spelled "Southern Pathetic" ? 

Keep going, the first cut is aways the hardest, the rest come easy


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

No, you weren't alone.

And that has been a disgruntled employee nickname fo SP for years!


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Scuse my thumbs.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Up dates to the U boat even tho this project was completed in March.

I added additional reinforcing strips to the nside of the shell which also makes for a stronger joint.












Next showing strips in place and ready to glue the two half's together.












Next decision high nose












or low nose. Low nose won out













More later on making truck mounting pads and installing the SD45 electronics in the loco. Later RJD


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ohh ...I like the high nose, but then I'm Old School


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well a few more pics of the loco and progress. waiting on grill screen











Making the mounting pads for the trucks.












These will be fitted into the original U25 frame work.












Next the LED's installed. 












Making the ditch lights. Used some MU housings for the housing.












Ditch lights installed












Loco complete and ready for its maiden run. 














In service and running great even with two AC smoke units.











Now all I'm waiting on is some side frames for a -9 to install on the loco. Later RJD


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice job RJ, now if you paint it up for the CSX i will put it to good use for you!!!!







 by the way, that has got to be the most straightest track work ive ever seen.............
Nick..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Speaking of straight track... when we were at the NGRC in Phoenix, we did see a layout with exceptionally good trackwork... 

R.J. goes up to the owner and says "what did you line the track up with, a laser?" 

"yep" was the reply. 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Nick for the compliment. That's what I do best is track. I only spent 15 years perfecting it as I worked for several RR in the Maint department. Last 31 years enforcing track safety standards. Later RJD


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool! that came out great!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job, RJ. Sure turned out right nicely. 

I have a couple of U25's listed in the classifieds if anyone else would like to try this..


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. I would like to try another one but with my original idea. I really only need the shells and the frames as I have plenty of left overs. Also finding another cheap SD 45 to use for the electronics and weights and power bricks is a bit hard to find. Later RJD


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet job! I have a small collection of HO brass SP U28s. I'm hooked on steam but really like the looks of the U 28s.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

What is still needed is a couple of pair of -9 side frames. Still waiting on some. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

good job JR...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty how about an up date or is another wash. Later RJD


----------

